# info please



## clarabell (Jun 18, 2008)

Can you tell me if there is anything you would have done differently when you moved to Cyprus with the experiance you have now....also when moveing do you fill a container or how is it done as I don't get much info from firms unless I make an appointment for them to visit me and we haven't sold our house just yet... when we move later this year we want to rent first help please on long term lets ( not to long I hope )..then we want to buy a propety that's not new and everyone wants to sell us new help again please....thanks !!!!


----------



## clarabell (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks all usefull info *


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

*Doing it differently?*



clarabell said:


> Can you tell me if there is anything you would have done differently when you moved to Cyprus with the experiance you have now....also when moveing do you fill a container or how is it done as I don't get much info from firms unless I make an appointment for them to visit me and we haven't sold our house just yet... when we move later this year we want to rent first help please on long term lets ( not to long I hope )..then we want to buy a propety that's not new and everyone wants to sell us new help again please....thanks !!!!



Hi,
Its well worth making an appointment and discussing your needs with a number of removal firms well in advance of your move because that way you know how much its going to cost to move your stuff. It shouldn't cost anything for a quote and they will give you useful info. I would advise contacting at least 3 companies as some of our quotes were very different! 

I looked for a company that moved people to Cyprus weekly and used local agents to cope with customs clearance in Cyprus as I had heard some horror stories of people having to pay a fortune to get their goods out of the port in Cyprus. One company told me they exported to Cyprus weekly but when questioned further they hadn't done one for six months! 

It cost us about £4000 for a 40' container that was enough to move some of our household effects and our Landrover and also covered insurance on all of the contents. They also packed EVERYTHING, we didn't have to do anything. When the goods arrived we had to pay about €200 in port fees... but that was it. Our ship arrived a few days later than the original estimate but we were warned about that as the ship had to be filled before it could leave. We got a call from the agents telling us when the ship had arrived and our goods were cleared and they were delivered the same day. I would definately use the same firm again if I needed.

As regards renting and buying a resale property that shouldn't be a problem in any area. Do you have any idea where you want to live yet?


----------



## clarabell (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks all info was just what I needed ..how long have you lived in Cyprus ? did you find setteling in ok when you arrived..as for where we want to live we are still with an open mind hope to rent first and have a good look round ..we also thought about shipping our car out I will get in touch with company regarding price etc..thanks


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We've been in Cyprus since the end of April. Settling in has not been a problem, I think the worst thing has been watching our developer completing the house. It has been sitting painfully close to completion for 2 months now but he has been concentrating on other houses in the development. Meanwhile, he keeps giving new dates for completion but not meeting them! Monday 14th is our latest but he will miss that one too! I suppose I shouldn't complain since the contracted date is 31st July (he starts paying penalties after that) .... its just hard as I just want to be in my house!

As I have said in other posts, I do recommend coming with an open mind and having a good look around Cyprus. Its a lovely island with some gorgeous places to live... you'll like some and hate others. And everyone will have different likes and dislikes..... renting will not be a problem unless you arrive in August when many areas are totally booked out!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Clarabell,

You are very wise renting first as so many jump in feet first and buy in areas that turn out to be totally wrong for them.
We have been here for 4 years and made the classic mistake of buying from one of the bigger developers. I would not recommend that to anyone, as you are just a number to them and once they have your money they dont care about you. We sold our original home here and bought a resale and we are much happier, however as the market is now very slow it will not be as easy to sell if you are not happy where you are, so make sure you do your research.
We advise our clients on the pitfalls that we found when we first came over and help to guide them around the obstacles. Why make the mistakes yourself, learn by others mistakes.
I would not recommend bringing a car over as it can cause a lot of grief.
If you are not retired and recieving a pension you will have to pay VAT on your car and there are mnumerous trips to Nicosia to get the registration sorted out etc. We know many people who brought their cars over and regret it. Some have even put them straight back on the next ship out for relative to sell them back in the UK.
Also if you want to get about and get to know the island you really do need a 4x4 so unless your car is a 4x4 I would not recommend you bringing it over.
Feel free to contact me if there is anything I can help you with. 
Although we sell property here, our main concern is to help others avoid making the mistakes we made.



Regards Veronica


----------



## clarabell (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks again to everyone for your help so far..as I think of them I am sure I will have lots more to ask .. all I have to do now is sell my house and get things moveing cani't wait...
thanks Heather


----------



## clarabell (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi,
I think there is a new trend and everyone is moveing to Cyprus from Scotland..we live in Ayrshire when your parents moved did you move with them..what is your faveroute part and why..we hope to have a good look round when renting before we decide where to settle checked your home page usefull info..thanks Heather.


----------

